# Royal mail prices ..



## jb1962 (Sep 21, 2009)

Just sent roaches that normally go at £3 to £6.. Now £8 for 2kg and £13.35 for 5kg..
Talk about bloody stupid..
Might have to start adding postage to Price's or just sell them as frozen food.
Or blend em.


----------



## mrkeda (Nov 6, 2012)

Most people add postage on anyway. Why would sending them as frozen food make a difference? And have you looked at couriers?


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

MyHermes on a 2 day delivery, comes back at under a fiver for 5kg. You can drop them off at a number of pickup points


----------



## jb1962 (Sep 21, 2009)

Meko said:


> MyHermes on a 2 day delivery, comes back at under a fiver for 5kg. You can drop them off at a number of pickup points


That sound's better then royal mail.


----------



## jb1962 (Sep 21, 2009)

mrkeda said:


> Most people add postage on anyway. Why would sending them as frozen food make a difference? And have you looked at couriers?


I wouldn't of sold em as frozen they would go in rubbish..
And I normally do 1st class post free..but can't if I use royal mail.


----------



## mrkeda (Nov 6, 2012)

jb1962 said:


> I wouldn't of sold em as frozen they would go in rubbish..
> And I normally do 1st class post free..but can't if I use royal mail.


Why would they go on the rubbish?


----------



## jb1962 (Sep 21, 2009)

mrkeda said:


> Why would they go on the rubbish?


That's what I did with red runner's as no one wanted the colony so I froze em and baged em and binned em..


----------



## alecwood (Apr 3, 2012)

Have used myHermes more than a dozen times now, they're just as good as DHL, TNT and the other more well known brands, and the shop they collect from is closer than the Post Office


----------



## Graham Arthurton (Aug 6, 2009)

The Post Office take the piss these days !!
What they want nearly £13 for MyHermes does for £5 !! 
No queing either !!


----------

